

FUCF – Free Unity Consulting Fridays - VoxelBoy
http://unityoracle.com/#fucf

======
VoxelBoy
FUCF means Free Unity Consulting Fridays. I had a blast providing these
sessions a few years ago and decided to start them up again. This is an easy
and fun way for me to give back to the community.

You can sign up for a 30 minute free consulting session over here:
[http://unityoracle.com/#fucf](http://unityoracle.com/#fucf)

Cheers.

